# Someone left me a Christmas present!!!



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I was outside checking on my pond and noticed that the pipe coming from the pump that I use to break the water surface during the winter was missing. 

I went over and found that the pipe had come off the piece of wood it was fastened to and had sank to the bottom. 
I figured it must have been the local racoon. 
I hooked it back up and got the water flowing again.
Then I noticed that the net stretched over the pond had something in the middle of it.
I went over to see what it was and found out that the racoon that knocked the pipe off had then walked out over the pond on the tightly stretched net and left me a big turd in the middle suspended above the water.  :lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pellet gun

Nuff said.:bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol!!! The gift that just keeps on givin'.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well, looks like the racoon is to do some last minutes shopping too 

When it is in of the net, it has to go and it has to go :lol:


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

The racoon must be trying to feed something into the water to draw in the fish...

or it must have been scared to "beep".


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Lmao....:d


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think he was trying to leave you the raccoon equivelent of a lump of coal.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

nice gift LOL


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL
That's priceless



.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder if he was wearing santa's hat….


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I hate those racoons, they are so arragant, surprize them with an electric fence that will also scare the crap out of them :lol:


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Knocking the pipe off = pellet gun
Leaving the turd = high power 22 or bigger
Looks like the real present is your new **** skin hat!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Now he is just screwing with me. 
I went out to the pond and he had left me 3 more piles on the net.  :lol:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

An electric fencer hooked to some chicken wire suspended above the net would get its attention


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO ....that is too funny Dale! Maybe thats his way of saying Happy New Year 

thats a pretty good idea Dave has lol


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

davefrombc said:


> An electric fencer hooked to some chicken wire suspended above the net would get its attention


Do it.. Do it... Do it

I want to hear a happy story :lol:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is useless without pictures  .....lol......happy new year everyone !


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

There might be three racoons walking on the pipe at the same time, hence three scoops...

Yes, picture would be nice. pictures of the three stoo...ges.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> This thread is useless without pictures  .....lol......happy new year everyone !


Here's todays gift.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that looks alot like Mr Hanky the Christmas Poo. without his santa suit of course


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I started laughing as I read some of the responses.... Lol

Those raccoons are relentless, I hope you can scare them for good. Pooping where your fish live isn't respectful at all!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love raccoons, but then again I don't have a pond.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What worked for me was a pellet gun to drive the raccoons away from my shed, then adding several boxes of moth balls in the shed.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

****** and skunks in your neighbourhood*

i live half a block from the east/west skytrain corridor that bisects vancouver and for 8 months of the year after sunset i'm able to say hello to any number of skunk and **** families that use that corridor as their private blvd. these creatures and i must be on amiable term as they almost never take offense when we happen on each other. we got on so well a few times i had baby skunks scrambling around my feet while mother skunk halfheartedly was stomping her feet short distance away. bits of corn kernels strewn from my pocket onto ground probably eased her wariness somewhat.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> a few times i had baby skunks scrambling around my feet while mother skunk halfheartedly was stomping her feet short distance away.


Lucky you! When we moved to North Van, our dog got blasted 3x in 6 months before she learned not to chase the skunks. And that smell NEVER goes away.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

forget the pellet gun, get a paint ball gun and change the colors every day so you know which ones youve hit before....


----------

